

2014 in Computing: Breakthroughs in Artificial Intelligence - jaoued
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533686/2014-in-computing-breakthroughs-in-artificial-intelligence/

======
biomimic
The most striking strides will come from the mimicking of human cognition, the
real mimicking of human cognition. Just portions of it, small portions so as
not to bite off more than we can chew as we did during the heyday of AI. It's
hard enough as it is to replicate the best pattern matcher we've ever known,
the human brain. The mind is a different story.

